# VAPING ACCIDENT (Pictures not for the squeamish)



## theyettie (27/11/15)

This is what happens when you mix juice 11 o'clock at night (with some Whiskey in your system) and you drop your glass.





HAPPY ENDING THOUGH!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1 | Creative 1


----------



## shaunnadan (27/11/15)

was that the damage from your wiskey glass !!!

how much whiskey were your drinking


----------



## Random-Hero (27/11/15)

So this was not a vaping accident but a drunken accident? 

Shame on you for wasting a good drink....Stafdop!!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## theyettie (27/11/15)

shaunnadan said:


> was that the damage from your wiskey glass !!!
> 
> how much whiskey were your drinking



Nope, the glass I poured the VG in because the syringe doesn't fit in the dolly varden bottle... 

I was very lucky it wasn't the Whissa (much more expensive than VG!!!)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (27/11/15)

so pouring the vg from the dolly bottle into a glass bottle and then the glass bottle onto foot... right...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (27/11/15)

That'll learn ya


----------



## theyettie (27/11/15)

shaunnadan said:


> so pouring the vg from the dolly bottle into a glass bottle and then the glass bottle onto foot... right...



Pretty much. Not my finest moment. Have a lekker weekend all!!

No drinking and mixing and don't be mixing your drinks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz (27/11/15)

Lucky no stiches or you'd have to add *crying like a girl* to the mix.


----------



## shaunnadan (27/11/15)

so just one last time so we clear... how much whiskey did you add to the VG ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## theyettie (27/11/15)

90/10 whiskey/VG...

That's where it went wrong...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan (27/11/15)

theyettie said:


> 90/10 whiskey/VG...
> 
> That's where it went wrong...



this is the best post ive read all day !!! lol


----------



## theyettie (27/11/15)

shaunnadan said:


> this is the best post ive read all day !!! lol



Haha, I'm glad you enjoy my stupid sense of humor sir...


----------



## Random-Hero (27/11/15)

theyettie said:


> 90/10 whiskey/VG...
> 
> That's where it went wrong...


LOL - How was the clouds. Where you testing for the comp?


----------



## shaunnadan (27/11/15)

Random-Hero said:


> LOL - How was the clouds. Where you testing for the comp?



very interesting technique... i will continue your method and see what effects i can get using some vodka.... IN THE NAME OF SCIENCE !

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## theyettie (27/11/15)

Random-Hero said:


> LOL - How was the clouds. Where you testing for the comp?



The clouds where absobloodylutely insane!!! But I think I might have had double vision by then... So who knows?

The only comp I was testing for is competing to see who would be finished first,me or the whiskey. The whiskey won. Hands down. I have demanded a rematch tonight though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theyettie (27/11/15)

shaunnadan said:


> very interesting technique... i will continue your method and see what effects i can get using some vodka.... IN THE NAME OF SCIENCE !



Vodka? Eina. 

Me thinks your experiment might get more involved and messy than mine. 

Good luck my friend.


----------



## theyettie (27/11/15)

If I may,one more tip before mixing it up: GET YOUR TIMING RIGHT!!! Don't EVER do it in the week,because I've had the longest friday of my life. Sore head and toe


----------



## shaunnadan (27/11/15)

theyettie said:


> If I may,one more tip before mixing it up: GET YOUR TIMING RIGHT!!! Don't EVER do it in the week,because I've had the longest friday of my life. Sore head and toe



i remember when i was a young lad... partying on a monday night (student night) Wednesday night (ladies night.... why not ) and still managing to goto work fine the day after. 

now when i go out on a bender i need to book a sick day just to recover !


----------



## Random-Hero (27/11/15)

The secret is not to go to sleep 

Did that the other day. Stayed out till 5:30am.... Thought to myself, well to late to sleep now. Shower, changed, had some coffee and off to work.... It was a very VERY VVVEEERRRYYYY........... Long day.... lol


----------



## shaunnadan (27/11/15)

Random-Hero said:


> The secret is not to go to sleep
> 
> Did that the other day. Stayed out till 5:30am.... Thought to myself, well to late to sleep now. Shower, changed, had some coffee and off to work.... It was a very VERY VVVEEERRRYYYY........... Long day.... lol




i came up with a grand philosophy when i was younger.... i was called "chasing the sun"

if i needed to goto bed and sleep a few hours and wake up then i would ensure that i left the party before the sunrise and get into bed while it was still dark.. if i needed to stay awake then i would party through.

if i was driving home and the sun had risen, no matter what i did i would not fall of to sleep... that means i would get home, jump onto my bed when it stopped spinning, be awake, drunk and with a headache.

there were nights when we would literally race along the highway just to get home before the sun rise.


----------



## shaunnadan (27/11/15)

and now when i think about it... it was prob one of the dumbest ideas i ever had , lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

